# who sold Schwinn Chevron bikes?



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2018)

Does anyone have a clue? Some Schwinn Guru has to know? Thanks, Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

I assumed it was Chevron gas stations.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2018)

I agree with you, it sounds logical. But so far, I can't find any evidence the gas stations sold them? Thanks, Barry


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 24, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I assumed it was Chevron gas stations.




If the badge font and chevron symbol are in any way very similar to 1930’s Chevron oil company advertising or name graphics, you may have a case.  
Someone could do some detective work to prove there is or isn’t a connection.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

I think this answers the question, did Chevron Gasoline sell Chevron bicycles. The Chevrons are different. The Chevrons for the gasoline company point south and the ones on the Schwinn badge point north. The Chevrons for Chevron Gasoline are red, white and blue. The Chevrons for the Schwinn the badges are either all red or all blue. I also think the little foot with wings would be included if it were Chevron Gasoline. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

The oil company was called Standard in the 30s& 40s.
So probably not the same distributor.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The oil company was called Standard in the 30s& 40s.
> So probably not the same distributor.



The company was indeed called Standard Oil. When buying gas, there was a choice. You might end up at a company owned station, called a Standard Station, or the independent non-company owned dealer, called a Chevron Station. The Chevron dealers were more "mechanic on duty" oriented, while the Standard stations were all about Atlas tires, batteries, hoses, and fan belts. They might adjust your brakes, but no full on mechanics.
At least, this was the system used in the '60s when I was an employee of the Standard Oil Co. We wore uniforms, were unionized employees, and were shuffled around to different stations in LA.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

Did they ever sell bicycles at any of the locations you worked at?


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Did they ever sell bicycles at any of the locations you worked at?



Nope, but if they did the name of the bike would have most probably been ATLAS.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## blincoe (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

blincoe said:


> View attachment 831203



Cool, do you have any more photos? Thanks, Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## blincoe (Jun 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, do you have any more photos? Thanks, Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk





of the bicycle? yes i can post some later today.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

blincoe said:


> of the bicycle? yes i can post some later today.[/Q
> Thank you very much! Do you mind if I put the photos along with your name in a book I'm writing about Schwinn headbadge names? Thanks, Barry


----------



## blincoe (Jun 29, 2018)

sure go ahead. I just purchased this bicycle last night.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

Alright, great purchase! Looks like a beautiful bike. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Jun 29, 2018)

A *chevron* is a V-shaped mark, often inverted. The word is usually used in reference to a kind of fret in architecture, or to a badge or insignia used in military or police uniforms to indicate rank or length of service, or in heraldry and the designs of flags.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> A *chevron* is a V-shaped mark, often inverted. The word is usually used in reference to a kind of fret in architecture, or to a badge or insignia used in military or police uniforms to indicate rank or length of service, or in heraldry and the designs of flags.



Hey bricycle, how are you? Thanks for the info!  Barry


----------



## bricycle (Jun 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hey bricycle, how are you? Thanks for the info!  Barry



doon ok, jest uzual aches 'n pains. thanks fer ask'n! Howz bout U?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll have to say I'm doing about the same. I'm to that point in my life I never dreamed I be. I sit around and talk with other people about my aches and pains. LOL







bricycle said:


> doon ok, jest uzual aches 'n pains. thanks fer ask'n! Howz bout U?




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## blincoe (Jul 1, 2018)

...


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

It looks like the Schwinn gurus are stumped on this one.
I'm still looking for the dealers that sold Schwinn Chevron bikes. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 15, 2022)

Are they...

Found this. Said to be from *1941*.
Top of catalog says: *Logan-Gregg Hardware Co. Pittsburgh, PA.*
Below says *"Chevron Bicycles*"
From what I can see on the models listed:
*BA307-0
D37X-0
D37XE-0
BA107-0
D97XE-0
BOCX*


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 15, 2022)

Also just saw there is a catalog for sale on ebay now that shows the same page. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/165632290850?campid=5335809022


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank You rennfaron. I have a bad memory. I found ads from a 1941 Logan and Gregg catalog I have. Barry


----------

